# 1990 Audi V-8 Center muffler (PT engine)



## asic00 (Aug 20, 2004)

Does anyone know where to get a 1990 Audi V-8, automatic shift, 3.6 engine, PT engine code, center muffler, that is the muffler in front of the rear muffler? It can be either used or new. I have found MANY of the rear mufflers on line, but the center muffler not sold, other than of course by the dealer.
Thanks
Randy in Michigan


----------



## wrcspz (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: 1990 Audi V-8 Center muffler (asic00)*

Hey, try Audiconnection, they help me all the time with my V-8
http://www.audiconnection.com
The guy you want to speak to is Bruce, just tell him Steve from NY sent you!


----------



## asic00 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: 1990 Audi V-8 Center muffler (wrcspz)*

Hi;
I got the muffler from the Audi Connection. Great price too! Thanks for the help Steve in New York!
Randy in Michigan


----------

